# looking for a good deer/elk/coyote/multi purpose rifle



## thehunterfisherman448 (Sep 30, 2006)

im looking for a good rifle that i can hunt animals as big as elk and as small as a coyote and everything in between. any suggestions? i dont reallly want to spend over $1500 for the setup. Also do you have any idea on a scope that can zoom in alot? im 13 and my dad would help me out with the cost. thanks in advance


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

I'd go with a 308. They make some good elk rounds for it and I have been told that shooting match ammo (hard hollow points or FMJ) for yotes have been proving to be good rounds for him. Anything smaller might prove usless for elk. They do make a varmint round for a 30-06 as well as ammo for elk sized game. I shoot a .300 win mag myself and would have a hard time shooting yotes since there would be little left of them. Other cals you might want to look at are the short mags. I have heard good things about them. But for yotes a 308 or a 30-06 is hard to pass up. They dont do the job some of the bigger .30 cals (.338 .300 .300RUM) do for elk but they do have more then enough for a 200 yard shot. They are really great deer rounds with many using 308s as long range guns. Also they prove to be good guns for deer. Longer, heavier guns set up sniper style would be a good choice.


----------



## thehunterfisherman448 (Sep 30, 2006)

thanks ill look into it. cant 308's shoot long range also?


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

Ya I should have posted that the few yote hunters I know that use 308's reload their own stuff and put sniper style scopes on them making them long range yote and deer guns. It is still the gun most snipers use. The only downfall is the lack of range for elk. Most people that I knew in Colorado used them for close range, say less then 200 yards. But still at that range it would smoke an elk. Rounds like the 150 grain XP3 from Winchester could prove to be a great dule elk/deer round. I shoot them though my .300 for long range deer. Also the 165 grain Barns triple shock bullet would prove to be a really good round for elk though a 308.


----------



## caribukiller (Oct 30, 2006)

go with a 30-06 or a .280 rem, a 308 will work for elk but once you get a little farther out you might have some trubles with elk


----------



## great white hunter (Apr 3, 2006)

I wound go with the 308 or 30-06 you can reload almost any bullet from 130 grains for coyotes to 180 grain for elk .
Just remember one thing when hunting, bullet placement and type of bullet is the deciding factor if you go home empty or not :lol:


----------



## clampdaddy (Aug 9, 2006)

Both are exelent choices but I think I'd go with something a bit flatter shooting. My choice would be a 270wsm. Once I got mine my '06s don't get much use anymore. Plus the 270wsm is already stepping out in a hurry with big game loads so you don't really need to find another higher velocity load for yotes. :sniper:

A regular ol' 270 may be a better choice for you because it doesn't kick quite as much.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Hands down .308 (and this is coming from a die hard .30-06 fan), very managable recoil with low recoil loads avaliable. Avaliable in just about any bullet configuration you can want. Almost as much knock down as a '06, scary accurate. Predictiable trajectory, and a royal buttload of tactical accessories avaliable for .308 rifles (if you are into the sort of thing) Cheaper to reload than the '06 or any of the .300 mags. Factory loads avaliable for everything from foxes to grizzly bear. Surplus ammo for cheap practice.

What more could you want?

:beer: :sniper:


----------

